# What does "xL" mean in the channel list?



## TopCat99

Some of the channels in the list on SkiFi have " xL" appended to the channel name, like "Ethel xL" and "XMLM xL". What does it mean?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

It means that channel is uncesored and may conatin explict lyrics.

You can have the XL channels blocked by XM by calling Customer Support.


----------



## TopCat99

Well, what the {censored}? Why would they put that kind of {censored} on their {censored} service? {censored}!

In other words, it won't bother me :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch

Yes, but when you have the 9 and 3 year olds in the car, you NEED to avoid the XM Comedy XL preset unless you WANT that PTA conference as the teacher wants to talk to you about those wonderful new "sentence modifiers" your kid is using in class. (Anyone seen the classic Spongebob episode where they have fun with this issue? They replace every curse word with animal sounds... "Say, Tommy how the <porpoise sound> are you?")


----------

